# 88 240 problem



## JIZNAY (Sep 23, 2008)

After driving it for more than 15mins and stopping-my 88 240sx will turn over-and if it starts it'll run ruff and sputter out-I have to leave the car sit atleast 30mins till it'll start and run correct....

whats the deal w/this car? I've only had it for 3 weeks and this is the 1st its acted up like this.


----------



## JIZNAY (Sep 23, 2008)

bump 4 help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things to check:
- Fuel pressure regulator may be bad.
- Ignition spark may be weak.
- Fuel filter may be dirty.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

where did u find a 88 240sx???


----------



## JIZNAY (Sep 23, 2008)

back road about 10miles from my house... I think I'm gonna sell it this january if you are interested


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i think his question was worded more towards being dumb, as in there is no 88 model 240sx. do mean 200SX? as in a S12 chassis?


----------

